# J Lo sued over GSD bite



## stephaniek (Apr 29, 2008)

There's got to be more to this story...

Jennifer Lopez hit with $5M lawsuit over dog assault

BY JOHN MARZULLI and LEO STANDORA
DAILY NEWS STAFF WRITERS

Friday, June 27th 2008, 4:00 AM

A flight attendant claims Jennifer Lopez's guard dog chomped her leg on a plane trip two years ago, and now she wants to take a $5 million bite out of the singer's pocketbook.

Lisa Wilson, 40, filed a suit in Brooklyn Federal Court Thursday, alleging the attack caused her to fall and suffer back injuries that prevent her from working anymore.

The dog-bites-woman tale began July, 3, 2006, when NetJets, a private airline company, assigned Wilson to work a flight taking J.Lo to Burbank Airport in California, the suit says.

Wilson says Lopez boarded a Gulfstream IV jet at Republic Airport in Farmingdale, L.I., with Floyd, a German shepherd described in the manifest as "a well-behaved guard dog."

Just in case, Wilson, of Mary Esther, Fla., says in the court papers, Lopez gave her some instructions on how to act around Floyd.

But the suit alleges that 90 minutes into the flight, Wilson walked past Floyd, and he responded by "attacking her and biting her pant leg."

In an attempt to get away, Wilson says she "twisted and fell," injuring her lower back so badly she had to undergo surgery last year and no longer can work - "at great economic loss."

The suit contends Lopez, who has an estate on Long Island with hubby Marc Anthony and their twins, is "absolutely liable for all injuries" because she "should have known the dog had vicious propensities" and kept it muzzled and leashed.

Wilson also is seeking damages from Lopez's company Nuyorican Productions, based in Los Angeles.

Wilson couldn't be reached, but her lawyer, William Cafaro, said his client wasn't out to capitalize on J.Lo's celebrity and had made attempts to settle the case that were ignored.

Lopez's publicist didn't return a call for comment, and an employee at Nuyorican said only, "We are not obligated" to talk about the suit. 

from http://www.nydailynews.com/gossip/2008/0...suit_over_.html


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Of course there's more to the story. J Lo is worth bucko bucks.

The attendent sues for $5 mil. Banks on the insurer/J Lo settling $1-2 mil.

Moneygrabber.


----------



## stephaniek (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah, she's obviously looking for $$, but it also seems weird that a "well trained" protection dog would randomly bite a flight attendant...


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

unless she antagonized him on purpose, kicking him or something


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

sounds very fishy indeed, think the attendant saw dollar signs...?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Just because someone is rich does not mean they cannot be negligent. Too bad it was a GSD. The dog did not actually bite her, but if she thought the dog was going to bite her and reacted, and the dog was definitely close enough to catch her pant leg, I think Jennifer Lopez is at fault and will have to pay damages. 

The court will determine what they think is reasonable. I do not think this would constitute punitive damages where all the money is, because the attack was unforeseen and she was not necessarily criminally negligent. If the woman did indeed have surgery on her lower back and is unable to be gainfully employed, she should be compensated. 

Perhaps the dog had never flown before. Who knows why the dog decided to go after the woman. Who knows how well-trained the dog was and by whom. We really do not know enough of the story.


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

When they first adopted Floyd in 2005-


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

Dog has a prong collar on, still in training it looks like


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

That a prong collar, or a choke chain? I use a prong collar with Bear STILL for longer walks, because I want to maintain control, and as a rescue he doesn't always listen. Mostly though. He does, however, tend to "act up" when the regular collar is used.
Also, they might know any better, and if the dog came with that collar on thought it should always be used.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

its a prong collar Brady has one 
and I use it everytime we leave our house 
I only have 5 lbs on him so I need a little extra control 
he doesn't always listen


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

so, what can we tell about a dog wearing a prong collar from 3 years ago??? nothing as far as i'm concerned.

as for the injury, who knows. I have to think something was there before hand. If my back required surgery every time A dog bit me and I twisted, i'd be under the knife at least 2x's per week


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: crackemso, what can we tell about a dog wearing a prong collar from 3 years ago??? nothing as far as i'm concerned.
> 
> as for the injury, who knows. I have to think something was there before hand. If my back required surgery every time A dog bit me and I twisted, i'd be under the knife at least 2x's per week


ooops, missed the year of the photo. imho the flight attendent is gold digging, sure she deserves compensation but 5 mill is excessive, ****, one hundred thousand would be excessive


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Can we say gold digging bitch 
sorry but she should have sued 2 years ago not now 
its crap I am sure she was laid off due to this sucky economy and decided to sue now so she would have money coming in.
Please way to many people today that are sue happy.

That would be like me sueing someone for bumping into me by accident in the mall. Oh pain and suffering I want a cool million


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

it probably took that long to get to court after the surgery was over. 100,000 is not excessive if workers comp would not pay.


----------



## Wildtim (Dec 13, 2001)

Lets see............

Two years ago she slips and falls during a flight, possibly, and it might be the fault of a GSD, we only have her word.

A full year later she needs surgery to her back possibly related to this slip and fall (I wonder if it is the only time she's slipped during the year, does she wear high heels?)

A year later and she finally gets around to filing suit. Her justification is that a person "should have known" something about the personality of an animal. Way to many ifs here. I hope for the sake of intelligent people everywhere that this is thrown out of court as frivolous. There isn't even enough information available to try J-lo in the press.


----------



## john bono (May 17, 2008)

The damages sought seem excessive, but consider:

1)This was a private jet, not a 747 and the dog was in the passenger cabin. 

2)Even in a high-bux private jet, there is turbulence and noise and movement of the jet, which could create motion sickness or anxiety/aggression issues in a dog, even a well-trained one.

3) It is obvious that the dog was not crated, and may even have been allowed to roam some or all of the passenger cabin off leash or on a retractable.

4)Given 1 and 2 above there is absolutely no justification for the dog not to be restrained or preferably crated. There was no credible security threat to the actress while in midair, the environment on the aircraft is such that a dog could quite comfortably be crated for fairly long periods of time, and the turbulence aspect, it is reasonable to expect that even a well-trained dog may react in an aggressive manner.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

i just noticed that i have that same leash J-Lo's hubby marc is holding


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: john bonoThe damages sought seem excessive, but consider:
> 
> 1)This was a private jet, not a 747 and the dog was in the passenger cabin.
> 
> ...


All may be true but the five mill is excessive


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

I am with Max Gunnar. 

There is no way she can incur an 'economic loss' of 5 million from losing her career in the airline industry as an attendent. That is just plain preposterous greed.

That lady is a Green Hound. Shame.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

They pulled a figure out of the air. Usually the excessive amounts are for punitive damages, where the defendent is excedingly wealthy. 

Consider, let's say Michael Vick has some viscious pitt bulls and they attack and old woman. She lives, and sues him. The hospital bills reach 35K and she does not have any other economic loss because she is retired. Now, for pain and suffering the court awards her 15K. So she gets 50K. That is a spit in the bucket for someone who is a multimillionair. Add to it that the dog has bitten five separate people in the past and that he did not bother to muzzle the dog before taking into a crouded situation. 

For me 50,000 would bankrupt me and ruin my credit and be a severe blow. I would have to get rid of my dogs or lose my house, if I could even keep my house. 

But for Michael Vick, he can just decide not to give to a couple of charities next year. Or he can sell one of his homes. Or he can cover the cost on his next sign on bonus. It really does not punish him at all. 

So what about Jennifer Lopez. I am a little tired of people who are rich and famous bypassing rules etc, because their little doggie poo shouldn't have to be locked in a crate. Well if they are going to do that, they have to pay the piper when the poo poo hits the fan. 

Sorry, but if it happened two years ago, it is probably getting to court now. They were probably trying to settle all this time, and perhaps the stewardess is digging for gold. Sorry, but when you own a big powerful dog, you should not hand people the shovel. 

Somehow, I cannot feel to terribly sorry for the actor. If a jury or a judge decides the case is frivolis, they will throw it out. If not, then maybe their are extenuating circumstances we know nothing about and legitimate pain and suffering, surgeries and inability to persure any career path, then the woman should go for what she can go for. And if Jennfer Lopez was a total jerk to her, like some rich and famous people can be, then I can understand going for it all.


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

Hope it's a lesson to the next person who looks for a "personal protection" GSD or any breed of dog. 
Dogs are dogs, even the best trained dog may snap at a person's leg for whatever reason. It sounds like the GSD snapped at the flight attendant's pant leg causing her to fall. (Assuming her story is true.) Big difference from an aggressive bite that actually connected with flesh.
People are people. Looks like the attendant is trying to get $ from a celebrity.
There are risks to taking a GSD or any working breed of dog in close proximity to strangers in public. Especially in a potentially stressful environment like the close confines of a private jet cabin in flight. Most of the time, those risks outweigh any benefits from personal protection. J LO's security detail s/d have advised her of those aspects.
Seems to me the dog was more a pet than anything. It could have happened to anyone. Not just to those who can afford private jet rides, have a stranger sit next to your GSD in your car sometime. You are potentially facing the same risk.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Not really. There is no way any airline is going to allow my dog to ride in the plane free. My dog will be crated, probably until it is loaded back in my car, except a quick potty break. 

Some of us do not have the opportunity to screw up this badly. 

In every day life, you are right. I could be at petsmart and my dog can look at a stranger causing them to jump, stumble, fall, and sue me. The lawyer will look at all the circumstances including what I have to offer.

The lawyer will inform them that my net worth is less than -100k. And he will tell them that my trailer is not worth enough to pay his portion of the bill. 

But this does not make me complacent. If any one of my dogs bite somebody, I stand to lose all my dogs, my house, the dog in question can be euthanized. I will not be able to get home owners insurance (if I could keep the house). 

Some people do not have these things to worry about. Jennifer Lopez has probably not worried about home owner's insurance ever. Perhaps I am a bit jealous, and figure the stewardess should win. But I do not like the fact that celebrities can afford to let their dog bite somebody, they do not bother to follow a couple of precautions like crating the **** dog in a jet.


----------

